# Listen in ner datenbank



## Roar (5. Okt 2008)

na,
wie speichert man listen oder so in ner (my)sql datenbank?
z.b.:
tabelle fotos soll ein feld tags haben in der eine liste von tags oder fremdschlüsseln gespeichert werden soll.
gibts da einen datentyp und operationen für oder macht man das anders?

danke :-*


----------



## ARadauer (5. Okt 2008)

eine zweite tabellte mit den tags
und eine dritte tabelle mit den verknüfpungen zu den fotos, wenn du die tags nicht doppelt haben willst


das ist eine typische m:n beziehung

FOTOS
=====
fotoId
name

TAGS
====
tagId
name

FOTOS2TAGS
=========
foto2tagid
fotoid
tagid


----------



## Roar (5. Okt 2008)

mh so gehts natürlich auch, prima, danke 

edit: hm, was solls, wozu gibs flickr und seine APIs geht wahrscheilnich schneller


----------

